# Rafer Showboating? or Not?



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Do you guys think he was showboating? And was it disrespectful? 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Z_F9Zzyi6U&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Z_F9Zzyi6U&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Way to tarnish your 31 point night...."Act like you've been there" seems to come to mind


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ehh I don't know, he was being fully pressed at a hopeless time, and maybe he was on a special "high" so who knows...

I think the part after the foul was too much though...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah he's just high on adrenaline. 22 straight, career high, home crowd... c'mon, don't be so hard to Skip


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah he was showing out lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I think the part after the foul was too much though...


True.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Sasha was pressing 40 feet from the basket and rafer shook him. He was flashier than he needed to be but so what


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

Vujab**ch was too close when he was defending Rafer so he just showed him a move or two. I hate it when I play ball and a defender is up in my face, I usually give him a bump or two like Rafer did.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I loved it, he doesn't do it enough to me......I have the AV for it & I'm glad someone posted the video!


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

I loved it too, it got the crowd going. :clap:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

He is what he is... you can bring the boy in off the street, but you can't take the street out of the boy.

Was it too much... not really. He had a career night, his team won moving them to first place in the conference and he was high on adrenaline.

We already know he can snap back to street mode, just be glad the ref, adelman, and Scola were quick to slow him down after the foul (which wasn't a necessary foul under the circumstances)


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

It was quite obviously showboating. Was it too much? Not the play itself, but pointing at and going back towards Vujacic after the foul - that was pretty unnecessary.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> yah he's just high on adrenaline. 22 straight, career high, home crowd... c'mon, don't be so hard to Skip


Agreed...It might be a lil showboating ,but who cares! Without his performance today our streak would have been gone. So i say do watchu want to that scola wannabe!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> It was quite obviously showboating. Was it too much? Not the play itself, but pointing at and going back towards Vujacic after the foul - that was pretty unnecessary.


Yeah I agree with this.

The dribbling was nice to see. We know where he comes from(AND1) the game was almost wrapped up he was playing with Sasha which was totally harmless. 

But his reaction to the foul was stupid. 

Doesnt take any serious gloss off the win though. He had his best night in the NBA. Simple as that. He top scored with 31 points beat the top team in the EAST and extended the second longest win streak. And he was energised by the crowd I am happy to let that slide.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

hroz said:


> Yeah I agree with this.
> 
> The dribbling was nice to see. We know where he comes from(AND1) the game was almost wrapped up he was playing with Sasha which was totally harmless.
> 
> ...


Yea I agree.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

it wasn't bad of rafer at all. the lakers took out kobe. the game was over. and then sasha still decides he wants to pick up rafer full court and play tight defense on him when the game is over? if they want to try to play the defense like that, rafer should do that.

and the part that was too much was sasha's foul. what did he think was going to happen when he tried to guard rafer tight? if you're going to put yourself in that situation don't just hack at the guy because you're pissed he's making you look bad.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

what the hell was sasha doing hacking with 44 seconds left, kobe benched and the game out of reach??

on the other hand though rafer probably shouldve just walked away but obviously you dont appreciate being played like that when the game is over, sweet moves though he should do some of that more often


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I really don't see what the big deal is about Sasha still playing defence on a guy and fouling him because he put on a dribble show and was about to blow past him..
It was maybe unnecessary that Sasha continued playing d, but does that really matter? Its sasha, whether he plays defence or not is pretty much the same thing anyway..
And its not like it was a hard foul either.. some people calling it "a hard foul" or "hacking" - it was really just a normal foul on Rafer.

Anyway its not a big deal but yea, Rafer shoulda just walkd away. The only problem I have (and its not really a 'problem' cause my care factor is about .5), is Rafer poiting and walking into Sasha after the play, starting something and causing the double tech.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Badass!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

with music...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bk_7UwbmyOk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bk_7UwbmyOk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Skip to my LOU! That was just icing on the cake until Vujacic decides to foul him. Of course Rafer was pissed, he was about to make the top 10 NBA highlights.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a great end to a great night. Anybody having problem with it are clearly LAL fans.



.... having said that, Rafer is still my least favorite Rox.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

After watching the video again, and again, he was really about to blow right by him. I mean thats getting schooled on national TV right there... 

Man hes got some skills... I want to see really what he can do, I have never seen the mixtapes of skip.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I was laughing..i loved it, lol.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> After watching the video again, and again, he was really about to blow right by him. I mean thats getting schooled on national TV right there...
> 
> Man hes got some skills... I want to see really what he can do, I have never seen the mixtapes of skip.


enjoy Van Gundy hates his school yard moves.....

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ul-t-tAEvNs&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ul-t-tAEvNs&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpBfS_hb500&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DpBfS_hb500&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

rafer is a guy that needs a lot of free reign to be successful. a guy like adelman does wonders for his confidence.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I guess nobody caught the swipe toward the face from Sasha? It was probably unintentional, but I'd take offense to it too.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sasha is the man...he gets under everyone's skin


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That was a great end to a great night. Anybody having problem with it are clearly LAL fans.
> 
> 
> 
> .... having said that, *Rafer is still my least favorite Rox.*


A lot of Rockets fans used to feel the same way too


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> A lot of Rockets fans used to feel the same way too


:cheers:

If I can't say anything nice about Alston, it's better I say nothing at all...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> what the hell was sasha doing hacking with 44 seconds left, kobe benched and the game out of reach??


Exactly! I Sasha was up on me and I had handles like Rafer I would've TEA-BAGGED him too.

I chalk this whole thing up to an international misunderstanding. Sasha needed to recognize the game was over and tone it down. In addition Rafer though very excited having played his best game as a pro should've just protected the ball avoiding the major hack-down by Sasha.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Exactly! I Sasha was up on me and I had handles like Rafer I would've TEA-BAGGED him too.
> 
> I chalk this whole thing up to an international misunderstanding. Sasha needed to recognize the game was over and tone it down. In addition Rafer though very excited having played his best game as a pro should've just protected the ball avoiding the major hack-down by Sasha.


BTW, Sasha is playing from the bench, while Alston is a starter. If the game were "over," why is Rafer still in the game? Also, what do coaches expect from bench players in garbage minutes? Do the coaches simply tell the players to grind out the clock, or do the coaches tell them to "go and try to EARN the starter spot?" I still haven't seen anybody promising to just to out and lay an egg.

Put yourself in a LAL fan perspective. Your side is playing bench while your opponent's starters are still out on the court. On top of everything, some little no-namer is making all sorts of garbage moves trying to get by your bench player (to pad his "career game")...... .....should I continue?

This whole situation frankly is completely Alston's fault, but nobody should make a big deal out of it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, Sasha is playing from the bench, while Alston is a starter. If the game were "over," why is Rafer still in the game? Also, what do coaches expect from bench players in garbage minutes? Do the coaches simply tell the players to grind out the clock, or do the coaches tell them to "go and try to EARN the starter spot?" I still haven't seen anybody promising to just to out and lay an egg.
> 
> Put yourself in a LAL fan perspective. Your side is playing bench while your opponent's starters are still out on the court. * On top of everything, some little no-namer is making all sorts of garbage moves trying to get by your bench player (to pad his "career game")...... .....should I continue?*
> 
> This whole situation frankly is completely Alston's fault, but nobody should make a big deal out of it.



after that sentence.....NO!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> And its not like it was a hard foul either.. some people calling it "a hard foul" or "hacking" - it was really just a normal foul on Rafer.


the game was over. rafer wasn't attempting to score. he really wasn't attempting to do anything but stand there until sasha decided he thought he could guard him. so in that sense, it wasn't really a normal foul. and sasha hacked him so that's why i called it a hack.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Put yourself in a LAL fan perspective. Your side is playing bench while your opponent's starters are still out on the court. On top of everything, some little no-namer is making all sorts of garbage moves trying to get by your bench player (to pad his "career game")...... .....should I continue?
> 
> This whole situation frankly is completely Alston's fault, but nobody should make a big deal out of it.


the whole situation is completely sasha's fault. i mean really if you're going to guard somehow tight and they blow past you, how are you not supposed to take the blame?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> the whole situation is completely sasha's fault. i mean really if you're going to guard somehow tight and they blow past you, how are you not supposed to take the blame?


It's Sacha's fault for playing bball like he's suppose to?

It's Sacha's fault for hustling for the ball regardless of the score?

It's Sacha's fault for fouling so he doesn't give up easy points?

Come on. It's BBall 101.

If you were in Sacha's situation, you wouldn't do what he did? I personally think ANYBODY fighting for a starter job would play the same way...

On the other hand, I know I wouldn't do what Rafer did if I were a starter playing junk minutes....

IMO of course.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> It's Sacha's fault for fouling so he doesn't give up easy points?


sasha had 4 teammates still between rafer and the basket. he was almost at halfcourt guarding a player that wasn't trying until sasha tried to guard him. the only easy points he gave up were the free throws.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> sasha had 4 teammates still between rafer and the basket. he was almost at halfcourt guarding a player that wasn't trying until sasha tried to guard him. the only easy points he gave up were the free throws.


Ever heard of an expression "make a player EARN the points at the line?" I am sure that expression got started for a reason.

So you are saying Sacha knew there are 4 teammates all ready to defend against Rafer at that instant? I highly doubt he'd know anything at that specific juncture. Have you played 1-on-1 within a regular 5-on-5 game? You can never fully rely on your teammate to cover your blown coverage, and you, as a player, have to react to your opponent in a split second.

What if it wasn't a foul, and Sacha got a clean piece of the ball and ended with a steal? Would you be discussing how it wasn't necessary for a bench player to be playing solid defense during junk time?

Anyway, I think you all get my point, and I really don't feel the need to continue this dance.

:cheers:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Ever heard of an expression "make a player EARN the points at the line?" I am sure that expression got started for a reason.
> 
> So you are saying Sacha knew there are 4 teammates all ready to defend against Rafer at that instant? I highly doubt he'd know anything at that specific juncture. Have you played 1-on-1 within a regular 5-on-5 game? You can never fully rely on your teammate to cover your blown coverage, and you, as a player, have to react to your opponent in a split second.
> 
> ...


you make them earn points at the line by fouling them at halfcourt? that makes a ton of sense.

what if it wasn't a foul and was a steal instead? are you serious? he didn't try for the steal, he just hacked for the foul. if he'd gotten a steal if would have just been from luck.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> you make them earn points at the line by fouling them at halfcourt? that makes a ton of sense.
> 
> what if it wasn't a foul and was a steal instead? are you serious? he didn't try for the steal, he just hacked for the foul. if he'd gotten a steal if would have just been from luck.


You will see however you choose to see it. :cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ever heard of an expression "make a player EARN the points at the line?" I am sure that expression got started for a reason.
> 
> So you are saying Sacha knew there are 4 teammates all ready to defend against Rafer at that instant? I highly doubt he'd know anything at that specific juncture. Have you played 1-on-1 within a regular 5-on-5 game? You can never fully rely on your teammate to cover your blown coverage, and you, as a player, have to react to your opponent in a split second.
> 
> ...


I would hope to god 4 nba players are prepared to not let a player go from mid court to the paint completely unguarded.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

neither side should be complaining, rafer made sasha look like a fool, it wasnt showboating any more then a facial dunk or a giant crossover, sasha hacked him cause he got blown by & made to look like a fool, so what?


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

I was listening to Sports Radio 610 at work today. And the guys said Rafer was pointing at the scoreboard after he was fouled. Telling Sasha, "Look at the score!". Thats not what he said, but thats what Sports Radio was saying.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

That was *Skip to my Lou* showboating


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

sure it was, but i would've thrown the ball off sasha's face and popped a 3 and go 'oops i thought i was passing the ball to scola'


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> the game was over. rafer wasn't attempting to score. he really wasn't attempting to do anything but stand there until sasha decided he thought he could guard him. so in that sense, it wasn't really a normal foul. and sasha hacked him so that's why i called it a hack.


Yea but he's a bench player and in the eyes of non-LA fans, a scrub. So ofcourse when his coach puts him out there, especially a coach like Phil Jackson, he's gona play grateful for the minutes. On top of that, Sasha's just an energy guy, he "hustles" on defence all the time.

And yea, it was a normal foul.. Even disregarding what i just said, if a player crosses you and is about to blow by you, the smart thing to do would be to foul him and hold up the play. Like I said, it wasnt really a hard foul at all, and I havn't seen the video too many times but I doubt it was a "swipe at Rafer's head" like someone said.. I just don't see what the big deal about this foul is?

Anyway, I'm done "arguing" with you,, I don't blame either of the guys, I just don't think it was at all Sasha's fault the way Alston reacted..


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> And yea, it was a normal foul.. Even disregarding what i just said, if a player crosses you and is about to blow by you, the smart thing to do would be to foul him and hold up the play.


in the last minute of a game in which you're trailing by double digits and your team has conceded by taking out kobe? it's not like rafer was just trying to showboat. his dribble moves didn't occur until sasha started trying to play him tight. if sasha wants to play defense, fine, but if he get crossed over and it's your own fault in a game that's out of reach don't just hack the guy at mid court. i just can't see how people are trying to put the "blame" on rafer "showboating".


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> in the last minute of a game in which you're trailing by double digits and your team has conceded by taking out kobe? it's not like rafer was just trying to showboat. his dribble moves didn't occur until sasha started trying to play him tight. if sasha wants to play defense, fine, but if he get crossed over and it's your own fault in a game that's out of reach don't just hack the guy at mid court. i just can't see how people are trying to put the "blame" on rafer "showboating".


Fair enough. And yea I don't blame Rafer for showboating at all, and neither do I blame Sasha for playing defence and fouling him (cause I don't believe there was any ill intent behind the foul, its just Sasha..).


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Why did he take out Kobe at that point...

Does he know of 13 in 35? If Kobe is as good as Tmac why did Phil take him out?



It was adrenaline for both Sasha and Rafer... not a big deal.

Sasha wanting to do something good and fouling when there wasn't any need too, and Rafer with his confidence high just snapped back.

The refs handled it right.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Made me giggle.


----------

